# impossible d'ouvrir la page



## celtique (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
"impossible d'ouvrir la page. Safari n'a pas pu ouvriri la page car le serveur ne répondait plus".
un certain nombre d'entre vous ont certainement rencontré au moins une fois cette situation.
Quelles sont les pistes que je dois chercher pour solutionner mon problème.
merci de votre aide.

logiciel 4.0.2.


----------



## Macmootpro (2 Septembre 2010)

c'est pas forcément safari le problème. ca peut être le serveur internet ou ta connexion.

as-tu essayé avec d'autres explorer? firefox,opéra ??


----------



## celtique (2 Septembre 2010)

merci de lancer des idées de recherche.

Non, je n'ai pas essayer avec d'autres serveurs.
par contre, j'ai connecté le câble de mon Ipod avec mon ordi. même résultat. le chargement ne se fait pas !

merci de ta participation.


----------



## Macmootpro (2 Septembre 2010)

il faudrait que tu sois un peu plus précis car la tu me perds.

tu es sur Ipod touch en wifi chez toi ??

quand tu branche ton Ipod , il ne se recharge pas ?? ou la page internet ne se charge pas ?

je t'ai demander de tester d'autre explorer et non d'autres serveur ?

tiens moi au courant.


----------



## celtique (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
désolé.
non je n'ai pas essayer d'autres explorer.
oui je suis en wifi.
quand je branche mon Ipod, c'est la page qui ne se recharge pas !


----------



## Macmootpro (3 Septembre 2010)

tu peux essayer de ton ordinateur dans un premier temps.

ensuite vide la cache de Safari dans les option de ton ipod touch.

ensuite essaye d'ouvrir une autre page google par exemple.

aprés le fait de brancher ton ipod ne changera pas le résultat de l'ouverture ou non de la page.

mais je pense que c'est simplement le serveur internet de ton site en question qui fonctionne pas donc ton ipod n'y est pour rien.


----------



## celtique (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
avant de lire ton message, j'ai "réinitialisé" mon ipod au cas où.
conséquence, j'ai perdu la connection à internet.
j'ai vidé le cache de safari.
dommage !


----------



## Macmootpro (3 Septembre 2010)

il te suffit de rentré a nouveaux tes paramètres de connexion


----------



## celtique (5 Septembre 2010)

c'est rentré dans l'ordre.
merci de ton aide.


----------

